# Two pendants and a BfB



## AlanZ (Jul 16, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted photos of new pieces, so here are a few.

First up, two pendants... a collaboration with my bride, she did the beadwork.

This is the first time we're working with African Blackwood... very nice stuff.
The bluish stone is Labradorite... it has an opalescent quality.
The greenish stone is jasper.
Then another first for me... a bowl from a board.

The board was an 8x8x3/4" padauk.
The feature ring is segmented combining padauk and walnut.
When I get a few moments, I'll post some bowl-from-board progress photos. To minimize seams, I cut the rings on a scroll saw. I enjoyed the project.


----------



## scotirish (Jul 16, 2011)

*Very nice, Alan.  The color selection for the pendants is awesome.  You did well with the bowl also.  Keep it up.
Ron*


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice pendants. Where did you get the beads and other items?


----------



## leehljp (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and great idea! Love the bowl. I am getting envious of the great pens, bowls, pendants and other things posted on this site and can't wait until I can get my lathe working again!

Thanks for posting these and a great photo job too!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 16, 2011)

The pendants are the very prettiest I have seen.  Love the bowl also.  very classy work.


----------



## renowb (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful work on all! Very nice!


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! The pendants are especially inspirational.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 16, 2011)

You and your bride did an exquisite job on the pendants and I love the bowl.  You should post more 

_Mrs._


----------



## broitblat (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicely done all around.  The pendants are very elegant and I love the bowl.

  -Barry


----------



## JimB (Jul 16, 2011)

Great teamwork by the two of you. Beautiful work.


----------



## Bree (Jul 16, 2011)

Outstanding pendant and bowl!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## fernhills (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice.  Carl


----------



## markgum (Jul 17, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------

